# Problema Usando RA4 del PIC16F84A como salida



## tiby_fside (Ene 31, 2008)

Hola tengo un proyecto de una alarma montado y programado y me funciona perfectamente salvo una cosa:

Como no tengo pines libres en el PIC tuve que usar la de RA4 como una salida para un Led verde que se enciende cuando pulso un interruptor.

Me dijeron que cuando se usa ese pin como salida ha de usarse una resistencia Pull Up en paralelo de 4K7 porque ese pin funciona distinto a los demas.

Lo he conectado como me han dicho con la resistencia de Pull up y cuando pulso el interruptor se me enciende el led pero intermitente,y me tendria que salir con iluminacion fija.

En la simulacion del Proteus se me enciende bien,y el otro led que utilizo en RA3 se me enciende perfectamente con su respectivo interruptor,pero el de RA4 se enciende intermitentemente...Que solucion me podreis dar? lo tengo bien conectado?

gracias de antemano


----------



## mabauti (Ene 31, 2008)

postea el esquema y el programa ( o la parte del problema)


----------



## t0p0y1y0 (Ene 31, 2008)

antes que nada soy nuevo en el foro asi que primero un saludo.
Hola

Bueno mi estimado amigo tiby_fside si estas utilizando el pin RA4 del PIC como ya sabras este pin es especial por que tiene salida en corriente un transistor a colector abierto lo que hacia era colocar una resistencia de un valor de 4.7 KOhmios de ese pin y el otro con la alimentación para obtener el dato digital.


----------



## tiby_fside (Feb 1, 2008)

ya he encontrado el problema pero ahora me surge otro:

resulta que el led de RA4 parpadeaba xq me dieron por ekivocacion un diodo led verde que tiene iluminacion parpadeante,asi q es cosa del led.

pero aora lo probé con un led de iluminacion fija y ni sikiera se enciende.

es decir,en RA4 enciende el led que parpadea pero no enciende el led normal


----------



## El nombre (Feb 1, 2008)

SAbes lo que es colector abierto? Eso es lo que es esa salida. 

El datasheet es para algo. en fin...

Coloca el negativo del led a RA4 y R limitadora a nivel alto. cuando tengas un nivel bajo en RA4 aparecerá el milagro. Para hacerlo por niveles alto solo tienes que pensar.


----------



## tiby_fside (Feb 1, 2008)

t0p0y1y0 dijo:
			
		

> antes que nada soy nuevo en el foro asi que primero un saludo.
> Hola
> 
> Bueno mi estimado amigo tiby_fside si estas utilizando el pin RA4 del PIC como ya sabras este pin es especial por que tiene salida en corriente un transistor a colector abierto lo que hacia era colocar una resistencia de un valor de 4.7 KOhmios de ese pin y el otro con la alimentación para obtener el dato digital.



Pues tengo la conexion exactamente igual que en ese esquema que me adjuntas,asi que lo tengo bien conectado.

El problema es:

con el led parpadeante verde se enciende pero con un led fijo no y nose por que,ya que creo que esta bien conectado.

Hay alguna diferencia entre un led parpadeante y uno de iluminacion fija en cuanto a voltajes permitidos,etc? xq no entiendo xq con el parpadeante se enciende pero con el otro no.


----------



## kepelotas (Feb 4, 2008)

Yo me inclino a que has puesto una R muy alta (5V - 2)/4k7 = 0.6mA con eso no te va a lucir mucho. has probado con una 330 ohm para tener unos 10mA?


----------



## tiby_fside (Feb 4, 2008)

kepelotas dijo:
			
		

> Yo me inclino a que has puesto una R muy alta (5V - 2)/4k7 = 0.6mA con eso no te va a lucir mucho. has probado con una 330 ohm para tener unos 10mA?



es que supuestamente la resistencia pull up en paralelo para el pin RA4 como salida tiene q ser de 4K7,asi que deberia encender,y en la simulacion en PROTEUS enciende.

lo que no entiendo es xq con el led parpadeante me enciende y con el led fijo no,si ambos son del mismo tamaño y creo que encienden con la misma tension.


----------



## kepelotas (Feb 4, 2008)

La resistencia de pull-up debe de ser calculada en función de la carga que se quiera, ya que para eso es de esa forma no se limita a una salida de 20mA, lo normal de una salida de un pic.

de hecho yo montaría entre Vcc y la patilla de RA4 la resistencia y de 330 ohm y el diodo con el katodo unido a RA4. ojo la lógica es inversa a la que usas ahora.


----------



## tiby_fside (Feb 4, 2008)

pues asi si que me enciende,muchas gracias,solo que me enciende al reves,con el interruptor en 1,entonces creo que solo tengo que cambiar un par de lineas del programa 

muchas gracias


----------



## El nombre (Feb 4, 2008)

que gusto da ver que me ignoran. Inconfundiblemete bueno.


----------



## Meta (Feb 4, 2008)

Si te ignoran es porque no saben.


----------



## Forrest69 (Feb 5, 2008)

Muy buenas, disculpar mi ignorancia si la duda es muy absurda.

Os pongo un ejemplo para que comprendáis mi duda.

Tengo una fuente de alimentación que puede dar un consumo máximo de 5A que alimenta una tarjeta controladora de un motor.

La tarjeta tiene un consumo de 2A y se alimenta a 24V y mueve un motor que necesita 6A.

¿Es posible que la tarjeta controladora pueda suministrar 6A al motor siendo alimentada solo con 2A por una fuente de alimentación que proporciona 5A?

¿Y si es así me lo podéis explicar resumidamente?

Bueno espero vuestras respuestas y muchas gracias 

Un saludo


----------



## gabrielg (Feb 26, 2008)

Hola amigos

Cualquiera de estos dos circuitos pueden encender el LED cuando activas la salida. Obviamente es mas facil cambiar una linea de programa y ahorrar componentes. Simplemente son inversores de la salida RA4, ya que esta tiene un transistor de colector abierto (en realidad es FET).

Suerte.


----------



## natalmx (Abr 17, 2010)

Vaya que me ha servido, muchas gracias a todos por sus comentarios y aportaciones, a mi me pasaba algo igual, no había puesto mucha atención al RA4 del PIC16F84A, me ha servido mucho, ahora ya me quedó algo parecido donde quería usar esa patita como salida ya que era la única que me sobraba, bueno gracias a todos. Saludos!!!


----------



## Meta (Abr 9, 2012)

Cambia de PIC y prueba, tengo un PIN de salida que no funciona. Puse otro y resuelto. Cosas que pasan, rara vez pero pasan.


----------

